# induction vs led



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I started a LED outdoor conversion project for our local high school. They currently have HPS outdoor fixtures. So far i have replaced the canopy lights with LED, but the project got put on hold until next fical year, budget problems even though the bid was approved. There are about 12 wall packs to be replaced next year, would induction be a better product? What are the advantages of each? The school come to me with the LED idea, but if induction is better, I'm sure i can convince them to install induction.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*induction*

from everything I know about both (and that's alot) I think that induction is still the best viable alternative when it comes to savings, life, maintainance, repair, life cycle cost, type of light and beam, etc... LED's just have alot more hype. That's all.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If I remember right, I once replaced some 250W MH pole heads with 80W induction, it wasn't quite enough to do the job. We had to add a head on each two head pole in the end. 25' pole in parking lot.


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

On your wall packs: 
200w induction replaces 400w, 120w induction replaces 250w, 80w replaces 175w, 40w replaces anything smaller. 
Excellent savings and payback with the reduced maintenance costs and mfr warranty.


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think, induction lighting is the best. It's very popular, because of it's ultra long life, high reliability, and also energy efficient. These benefits offer a cost savings in energy and maintenance compared to other types of lamps.


----------



## ME LC (Dec 30, 2011)

There are a lot of threads hanging in your questions- and I can't go into them, suffice to say that, the method must be directly related to their goal: which sounds like energy efficiency + gov't rebates. But sometimes, the client doesn't consider all the sub-goals - like overall aesthetics of the light output, or glare. These are wall-paks so, it's probably only about safety & general security.? 

I have no experience w/ Induction technology- except that I believe (at last check) it costs quite a bit more. LED fixtures run the gamut in quality- so, stated life expectancy will depend on the quality of the heat sink, diodes, and weather seal on the luminaire ie., don't buy cheap for outdoor.

Either way, you'll want to control them as a group- not individually with photocell nonsense. Consider using an electronic timer w/ built-in astronomic time clock < key!
Good luck.

MELC


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

ME said:


> I have no experience w/ Induction technology- except that I believe (at last check) it costs quite a bit more. LED fixtures run the gamut in quality- so, stated life expectancy will depend on the quality of the heat sink, diodes, and weather seal on the luminaire ie., don't buy cheap for outdoor.
> 
> 
> MELC


Nope, wrong answer.

Led's have 2 advantages over Induction:

1. Slightly better effeciency> slightly better energy savings
2. No UV light output > no bugs 

Led's have disadvantages over Induction

1. Price> about 2X the price of Induction
2. Maintenance> parts are not interchangeable
3. Heat> more subjectable to failure. Induction handles heat better, but still must be compensated for.
4. Life> Inductions are rated for 2X the life of most LED's.


----------



## ME LC (Dec 30, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Nope, wrong answer.
> 
> Led's have 2 advantages over Induction:
> 
> ...


Hmmm. 
1/ When I priced Induction, for underground parking in 2009, it was about 2x LED price (and LED $ has dropped)> iLED pricing. 
2/ Didn't know about UV on Induction (thanks!).
3/ Energy savings vs. Cost (ROI)?
4/ I don't mind being wrong- learn something new. Thanks for the UV info


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

these are on the timeclock/photoeye system already. The LED wall packs from lithinoia i am looking at are around $531 ea. I don't know what the induction = is.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> these are on the timeclock/photoeye system already. The LED wall packs from lithinoia i am looking at are around $531 ea. I don't know what the induction = is.


Induction Wall packs, 100W 10YR warranty, $280 my cost.


MHT-WP-100E


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

how big do they go? The same school dirrict just called me today needing to spend some grant money and was talking about their football field lights. They are 1000 watt MH, does induction go that big?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

In a single bulb fixture, 400W is the biggest I've seen so far.

I have seen them replace 1000W MH very nicely at car lots.

I'll look at my Everlast catalog tomorrow and see what they have available if your interested.


----------

